# toilet won't drain



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

reseated with the new wax ring this morning. Put it all back together, but the toilet will not flush...water will not drain out of the bowl. Wax ring is seated good, nothing clogging the drain. Filled with water and plunged the hell out of it but water will not drain out of the bowl. Went and got another wax ring, maybe I did something wrong. Reseated the wax, filled with water, but water will not drain out of the bowl. Anything I might be missing?
thanks


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you removed the rag from the pipe before you put the toilet back on?

Have you snaked the toilet and the pipe?


----------



## digger03 (Feb 3, 2008)

i had this problem a few months ago. I was told that i might have an air lock in the pipes and tha i needed to remove my sewer clean out plug or cap. It worked. NOW, i'm not saying that is your problem, but hey give it a try.

Good luck


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

removed the rag, did not snake the pipe. Just a question...why would I need to snake the pipe? It was flushing fine before I started this "how hard could it be? what could go wrong?" project.


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

Digger, I just removed the sewer clean out plug, nothing happened. thanks any other ideas?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes things fall into openings in floor unbeknownst.


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

I did drop one of the Johnny bolts into drain. Could that be a problem?


----------



## digger03 (Feb 3, 2008)

here is something else u can try, i know it's a pain in the u know what, but remove the toilet (first remove water from toilet and tank by super sucking it out if u can) again and pour a little water down the drain. If the water goes down the drain, then you have a air lock in the toilet or something in the toilet.

good luck


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is a stupid question...It's not that the water will not drain out of the pipe...the water will not drain out of the bowl. What is causing that?


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

Digger, I poured some water down the drain pipe...all went well. You're saying there is a vapor lock in the comode itself? what in the cornbread hell would cause that, and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

I even placed a flashlight in the end with the wax ring. I can see light reflecting from inside. what gives?


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

Take a large pail of water and pour in the toilet. Did the water you pour in go down the toilet. If it did then nothing is plugged. When you flush the toilet with the lever what happens. Does a large amount of the water leave the tank and enter the toilet. Does the water swirl around toilet and eliminate out of the bowl. If there is a restriction in the toilet-what ever that could be, water will go down when poured in but may not swirl around and eliminate the bowl.


----------



## scatterbrain (Jun 24, 2007)

Tubguy, thank you for your comments, question. I put the toilet on some spacers to keep up it off the ground. I poured in 5 gallons of water and the water came out the end. No clogs. What I eventually came across is, my dad would say, "that bright flash of light and that popping sound is you pulling your head out of your ass", there must be a quantity of water in the bowl, call it weight. Without that weight pushing down ontop of itself the water will not drain out of the bottom of the toilet. I let the tank fill completely, which filled the bowl completely, and flushed......whaaaallaaa.
thank you for jumping in and helping me. I really appreceiate it.


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

You are now a toilet expert-congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Steele (Jan 14, 2008)

wow, if I say what I feel right now I would be banned.


----------

